# pronunciación de "x"



## Syrena

Doy una presentación mañana sobre uno de mis libros favoritos, _La sombra del viento_ de Carlos Ruiz Zafón.  Mi pregunta: ¿Cómo se pronuncia "Carax"?  Es el nombre de un personaje.  

¿Es [CAR.ash], más o menos?


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Si no m'equivoco, aquest nom no és català. Et dic tal com el pronunciaria jo: /karaks/.
Esperem més aportacions, i molta sort amb la presentació, és un llibre genial! 

su123


----------



## Dixie!

Mentre em llegia el llibre, mentalment pronunciava la paraula tal com ha dit Su123, /ks/.


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

En catalán pronunciamos /ks/ la *x *sola que se encuentra después de vocal, como _Carax_ o _proxeneta_. En estos casos, para la pronunciación /sh/ corresponde al dígrafo* ix*, como _caixa _o _calaix_. 

La* x* sola a inicio de palabra o después de consonante se pronuncia como la *ch* castellana, por ejemplo: Xènia, _xifra, carxofa_. Algunos barceloneses la pronuncian /sh/.


----------



## ampurdan

chics said:


> La* x* sola a inicio de palabra o después de consonante se pronuncia como la *ch* castellana, por ejemplo: Xènia, _xifra, carxofa_. Algunos barceloneses la pronuncian /sh/.



Em penso que la pronunciació normal, tret del parlar apitxat, és precisament /sh/.


----------



## ajohan

Si, perquè si no, com diferenciaries txec (natiu de la República Txeca) de xec (els xecs àrabs i el xec amb el que pagues)?


----------



## Tomby

chics said:


> ...//...La* x* sola a inicio de palabra o después de consonante se pronuncia como la *ch* castellana, por ejemplo: Xènia, _xifra, carxofa_. Algunos barceloneses la pronuncian /sh/.


No siempre. Yo no pronuncio <chifra> aunque si me acerco a la "*ch* castellana" en "_carxofa_" <karchofa>.
Depende mucho de la comarca donde el catalanoparlante ha aprendido el idioma. En Castellón, por ejemplo, pronunciamos la "g" de "germà" como la pronunciaría un catalán de la Costa Brava. Treinta km. al sur de Castellón, antes de llegar a Sagunto, pronuncian dicha "g" como la "*ch* castellana": <chermá>
Por el contrario, en mi ciudad "caixa" se pronuncia <kaisa> con "s" de "casa" y no con "sh" como es normal en la mayor parte de Cataluña: <kasha>.
Espero haberme explicado. Es que yo soy _amateur_. En mi infancia sólo se estudiaba en castellano.
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Heiwajin

Hola a tothom!

Embolico una mica la troca:

Al camp de Tarragona les *x* inicials es pronucien més pròximes a un "*tx*" o " *ch*" que a un "*sh*". Ho estic suposant, però diria que la pronuncia "*sh*" la deixem només per quan la *x* va després de vocal.

D'altra banda i pel que fa al dígraf *ix*, a mi sempre m'ha xocat que a Barcelona la "i" no s'arribi a pronunciar o sigui quasi imperceptible mentre que nosaltres (els del camp) si que la pronunciem. Per exemple, a Barcelona al peix em sona més proper a /pesh/ que a /peish/ que és com ho diríem per aquí.

Algú ho pot corroborar?


----------



## xupxup

Heiwajin, corroboro totalment això que dius. La gent del Camp pronuncieu aquesta "*i*", mentre que la gent del Penedès en amunt no la pronunciem. Al Vendrell diem "casha" "pesh", etc. Però el més curiós és que també pronuncieu una "i" davant del so "g" en algunes paraules, com ara "paigès" o "puijar" per pagès i pujar. Això ho he sentit més a gent de la part de Reus que de Tarragona, però. D'això se'n diu *segregació de la iod* i és una característica que el Tarragoní comparteix amb el tortosí i altres parlars occidentals.
D'altra banda al Vendrell també pronunciem la *x* inicial com la *tx*, de manera que no diferenciem *xec* de *txec*, però vaja, tampoc és la mort de ningú. 
Jo diria, però, que la gent jove, en general, tant del Vendrell com d'arreu de Catalunya, van substituint el so *x* a començament de mot pel so *tx*. Vull dir que quan parlo amb gent de Bcn em sembla que diuen txocolata, txerrar, txemeneia igual que jo. Em sona tan estrany que algú digui "shocolata"!


----------



## sound shift

Doncs _Flix _es diu _Fliks?_


----------



## Tomby

sound shift said:


> Doncs _Flix _es diu _Fliks?_


Jo dic <fliks> igual que quan dic "taxi" que pronuncio <táksi>. No sé que pensen la resta de companys!
Que acabeu de passar un bon diumenge!


----------



## Heiwajin

No no,

Flix es pronuncia "flish". Dir "fliks" és una cosa que als de Flix els treu de polleguera, almenys als que conec jo.


----------



## xupxup

Flix es pronuncia "flish" igual que coix, guix, moix...


----------



## louhevly

xupxup said:


> Flix es pronuncia "flish" igual que coix, guix, moix...



But coix, guix, moix have a vowel preceding the ix, which makes it easy.  How are the following words pronounced?  In theory, we don't need to know the meaning to pronounce them correctly, right? So which are /sh/ and which are /ks/ and why?

bixest
clixé
elixir
flixar-se
hèlix
lixiviació
mixa
mixoma
mixt
pixa
prolix
senixó

Cheers and happy "bridge"!


----------



## Dixie!

Heiwajin said:


> No no,
> 
> Flix es pronuncia "flish". Dir "fliks" és una cosa que als de Flix els treu de polleguera, almenys als que conec jo.



Exactament, n'estan tips, no ho suporten. Molta gent no sap com es pronuncia Flix. Conec gent d'este poble que quan es presenta i diu d'on és, diu: "Flix, com guix".


----------



## chics

Què en penseu?
*KS*: elixir, fixar-se, hèlix, lixiviació, mixa, mixoma, mixt, pixa, prolix
*SH*: clixé, mixu (gat)
senixó ?

I Dixie, com es pronuncia?_ Dishi_?


----------



## ampurdan

Mixa (gateta) i pixa (penis) es pronuncien "sh".

De "senixó" no en tinc ni idea.


----------



## chics

ampurdan said:


> pixa (penis) es pronuncien "sh".


 Existeix, en català? No ho havia sentit mai de la vida...

I no entenia mixa, si és gateta, es pronuncia "sh", és veritat.


----------



## chics

Aiii, doncs al final no hi ha cap regla, oi?


----------



## Dixie!

chics said:


> I Dixie, com es pronuncia?_ Dishi_?



*WRONG  

*Crec que tothom sap com es pronuncia, si més no mai he tingut cap problema *
*


----------



## Dixie!

ampurdan said:


> Mixa (gateta) i *pixa (penis)* es pronuncien "sh".



Jo això tenia entès que només es deia a Càdis. En català no he sentit mai.


----------



## xupxup

Doncs suposo que no hi ha cap norma, com en tantes coses. De tota manera, louhevly, això que dius que no cal saber el significat per saber com es pronuncia, no veig perquè. Vull dir, tant de bo el català tingués una ortografia que coincidís exactament cada lletra amb un so, però no és el cas. Trobo que és veritat que aquest tema del dígraf *ix* està especialment mal resolt, i suposo que no hi ha altre remei que aprendre quines sonen sh i quines cs. És clar que, pels catalanoparlants, no hi ha gaire problema, només en els mots cultes, que no saps mai com s'han de pronunciar.
:¬P
I per enredar una mica més la troca, com pronunciaríeu aquest cognom:
Güixens.


----------



## louhevly

xupxup said:


> I per enredar una mica més la troca, com pronunciaríeu aquest cognom:
> Güixens.



Amb /sh/; em sembla que podem dir que la ix de "vocal + ix" es pronuncia sempre /sh/.  És la consonant + ix que ens fa dubtar.


----------



## su123

Dixie! said:


> Jo això tenia entès que només es deia a Càdis. En català no he sentit mai.


 

Hola!!

No has sentit mai "vaig al lavabo a pi..r" o "pixar fora de test"? No és massa fi, però s'utilitzen molt. Segur que ho has sentit.


----------



## ampurdan

Dixie! said:


> Jo això tenia entès que només es deia a Càdis. En català no he sentit mai.


 
Per aquí es una manera força corrent de referir-se familiar o vulgarment al penis. De tota la vida, vaja. 

El diccionari ho recull: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0104839


----------



## Dixie!

su123 said:


> Hola!!
> 
> No has sentit mai "vaig al lavabo a pi..r" o "pixar fora de test"? No és massa fi, però s'utilitzen molt. Segur que ho has sentit.



No em referia al verb, sinó a la paraula "pixa" referint-se a "penis". En català, mai ho he sentit.


----------



## Dixie!

ampurdan said:


> Per aquí es una manera força corrent de referir-se familiar o vulgarment al penis. De tota la vida, vaja.
> 
> El diccionari ho recull: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0104839



 Gràcies, Ampurdan. Com ja he dit anteriorment, és la primera vegada que ho sento i de fet ara he vist que existeix... De totes formes, mai ho sentit


----------



## betulina

Hola a tots,

En realitat sí que hi ha una certa norma en la pronunciació de la "x". En vam parlar en aquest thread, on també hi ha un link a un altre thread en què també en vam parlar.


----------

